# المواصفات القياسية لزيوت السيارات



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*المواصفات القياسية لزيوت السيارات*


_ تعتبر زيوت المحركات بمثابة عصب الحياة للسيارة، اذ يتوقف عليها عمرها الافتراضي وكفاءتها وقد نجحت بحوث تطوير الزيوت في اطالة عمر استخدامه، واحتفاظه بخواصه الفيزيائية اطول فترة ممكنة، لدرجة انه اصبح في الوقت الحاضر يمكن استخدام الزيت لقطع مسافة تربو على (3000) آلاف كيلو متر دون تغير في خصائصه الفيزيائية او الكيميائية، مما اسهم ايجابياً في حدوث وفرة في استهلاك الزيوت واطالة عمر الآلة او السيارة وكفاءتها. _
_ومن المعروف ان زيوت السيارات التي تعرف بزيوت التزليق (التزييت) تستخدم في كثير من المجالات منها تزلييق محركات السيارات التي تعمل بالبنزين والحافلات والشاحنات التي تعمل بالديزل والمعدات الزراعية وقاطرات السكك الحديدية والسفن ومولدات الكهرباء. _
_وتهدف عملية اضافة زيت التزليق الى تقليل الاحتكاك والتآكل بين الاجزاء المتحركة، والحد من ارتفاع درجة الحرارة الناتجة عن الاحتكاك، ولإزالة المخلفات الناتجة عند الاحتراق الداخلي. ومن اجل تنبيه وإحاطة المستهلك بمواصفات الزيوت الجدية، وحتى لا يقع فريسة للغش التجاري والتقليد الذي طالت اصابعه الى زيوت السيارات فقد اشترطت المواصفات القياسية العراقيه ان يوضح على كل عبوة من عبوات زيوت السيارات والآلات الميكانيكية (زيوت التزلييق) البيانات التالية: _
_1- وضع درجة الزيت طبقاً لادائه ولزوجته والغرض من استخدامه. _
_2- توضيح الحجم الصافي (باللتر). _
_3- وضع اسم المنتج او علامته التجارية ان وجدت. _
_4- ووضع اسم بلد المنشأ. _
_5- وضع تاريخ الانتاج. _
_6- وضع رقم الدفعة. _
_لذا ينبغي على المستهلك ان يلاحظ هذه البيانات حتى لا يكون عرضه لاساءة استخدام الزيوت او غشها. _
_وهناك طريقتان لتصنيف زيوت محركات الاحتراق الداخلي وفق المواصفات القياسية: _
_- الطريقة الاولى: التصنيف طبقاً للزوجة. _
_وهو ما يعرف بعيار الزيت وتقسم فيه الزيوت بناءً على تقسيم جمعية مهندسي السيارات الامريكية (SAE) مثل: _
_SAE 01 w03 _
_15 w04 _
_20 w05 _
_- ويعني حرف (W) الشتاء (Winter). _
_- والرقم على يسار الحرف يعني لزوجة الزيت في الشتاء. _
_- اما الرقم على يمين الحرف فيعني لزوجة الزيت في الصيف. _
_وان انسب الزيوت للاستخدام في اجواء المملكة هي: _
_1- لمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي التي تعمل بالبنزين20w|50. _
_2- لمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي التي تعمل بالبنزين0 SAE4. _
_اما 50 فهي عيار اللزوجة في الصيف و70 فهي عيار اللزوجة في الشتاء. _
_- الطريقة الثانية: التصنيف طبقاً للاداء: _
_حيث تقسم الزيوت طبقاً لتقسيم معهد البترول الامريكي (API) ويتكون من حرفين الحرف الاول منها اما يكون (S) او (C). _
_اما الحرف الثاني فيرمز الى تطور صناعة الزيت بالترتيب الابجدي ابتداء من (A) ثم (B) ثم (C). _
_وهكذا يعني الحرف الاول (S) درجة خدمة الزيت المستخدم في سيارات الركوب للخدمة العادية والتي تعمل بوقود البنزين. _
_هذا وتشترط المواصفة القياسية العراقيه اقل درجة خدمة هي (SH) مقبولة للاستخدام في العراقيه. _
_اما الحرف (C) فهو درجة خدمة الزيت المستخدم في سيارات الخدمة التجارية والتي تعمل بوقود الديزل. _
_وتشترط المواصفة اقل درجة خدمة للمكائن التي تعمل بالديزل هي (CF-4) للمكائن رباعية الاشواط، و(CF-2) للمكائن ثنائية الاشواط. _
_ويلاحظ ان كل درجة يمكن ان تحل محل الدرجة التي قبلها وتجتاز متطلباتها الى الافضل. _
_ومن كل ما سبق يتضح ان هناك ثلاثة انواع رئيسية من السيارات حسب تصنيف زيوت محركاتها وهي: _
_1- سيارات الركوب الصغيرة التي تعمل بالبنزين. _
_2- سيارات الركوب الصغيرة التي تعمل بالديزل _
_3- سيارات النقل الكبيرة والشاحنات التي تعمل بالديزل. _
_فبالنسبة للنوع الاول: فإن الزيت المناسب من حيث تقسيم اللزوجة هو( 20w\50) ومن حيث الاداء ودرجة الخدمة (SJ أو SH). _
_بالنسبة للنوع الثاني: الزيت المناسب من حيث تقسيم اللزوجة هو 15w|40 ومن حيث الاداء ودرجة الخدمة هو CF4 او CG4. _
_وبالنسبة للنوع الثالث: فإن الزيت المناسب من حيث تقسيم اللزوجة هو HD3-04 او SAE04 ومن حيث الاداء ودرجة الخدمة هو CG4 او CF4._
​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور على هذا المجهود المميز ...........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> مشكووووووووووور على هذا المجهود المميز ...........


 








عفواً أخي الكريم 

شكراً لك ولزيارتكَ


----------

